# Ang pag ibig ko walang kapantay



## Laer0095

Hi,
I have another question about one Tagalog phrase.

My girlfriend said to me: Ang pag ibig ko walang kapantay.

Best regards Lars.


----------



## sai611

Laer0095 said:


> Hi i have another question about one tagalog phrase
> my girlfriend said to me.
> 
> Ang pag ibig ko walang kapantay.
> 
> 
> Best regards Lars.


 

Ang pag ibig ko walang kapantay.

_My love has no match._
_My love has no equal._

_I think you get the point.._


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Or you can saay _Yung pag-ibig ko walang hanggan_


----------



## sai611

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Or you can saay _Yung pag-ibig ko walang hanggan_


 
I dont think this is the right translation...Because here is what it means

My love is forever.
My love is unending
My love has no end.


----------



## Laer0095

Wow thanks for all help with translation, its a difficult language
Tagalog, but im decide to try hard to learn it.
My girlfriend speek swedish buth she like to tease me in Tagalog.
Im sure i will be back with several question.

And yes i got the point, WOW
Im a very happy man with a girl like that.

Best regards

Lars.


----------

